# how far would you drive



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

Im wondering how far is to far? Ive got this crazy notion to go to Minnissota to bid on a 1928 case cross motor. I really like the looks of this tractor and finding anything like this one in ny is nearly impossible.My wife isnt to thrilled with the idea but I tell her its a lot better of a hobby than drinking.Oh by the way mapquest says the trip is 1280 miles one way.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

mcloud
Without knowing your physical condition it's hard to say. Assuming you're of reasonable health and can spread the driving out over a few days, it may be a nice way to see parts of this country you would not see otherwise. Just be sure your route takes you through safe areas. Mapquest will just show the most direct route, not always the safest. You might want to call AAA and ask for a map also.
If you don't feel like driving maybe fly out or take a greyhound, or even amtrak. If you get the tractor you could have it shipped or rent a one way truck.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

mcloud…

I’ve made 2 “Daytrips” for tractor stuff. Each one involved about
9 hours of driving, so they really were full day trips. My wife went
with me on both roadtrips and I have to tell you we had a really good
time. Like sixchows said, these can become great opportunities to
travel through and see parts of the country you have never seen before.
Planning the trip helps. We mapped out 2 hr pit stops, our lunch stop
and made music CD’s for the trip. With a little bit of preparation these
can become a whole lot more fun than just “Going to pick-up a Tractor”


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it all depends on how much time you have. I took a 1100 mile road trip to North Dakota to get 2 tractors. That was done in 2 day. Went to Canada to get a tractor and it turned into a 1547 mile trip. We did that one in 4 days. Would have liked to have done more visiting and site seeing on that trip. Went to Montana to get my last tractor, that was a 1230 mile trip. Did it in 2 days, would liked to have had more time for that trip to. If I have the time and money I sure would go futher to get the tractor I really wanted.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Used to go on weekend trips to get car parts. Went to Toronto to pick up a quaterpanel. went to Marland to pick up a hood, and a few other places. Turned it into a weekend away. ALWAYS had a great time, and met good people. Some of the best times the wife and I have had. stopped to see the sights [stayed in Niagra Falls when leaving Toronto, and went to hershay PA on the way home from Marland. REAL nice "away time" for the wife and me. I say go, but grab the wife also, and make some stops along the way. Bet you all have a great time.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I say go and take your wife along. Plan a couple of sightseeing stops along the way and enjoy some quality time away from the hassles of home.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

man, thats a long ride.. but bring a fishing rod and make a trip of it... doesnt minnesota have lots of tiger muskies and northern pike & 10,000 lakes?? 

2560 miles is an awful long trip though...may want to make it a week... preferably in the summer too..


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Road trip*

I think its going to take some real talking to get the wife to go along on this one.She always there by my side when I need her but she hold the key to my wallet and Ive learned from experiance she keeps a firm hold on it.


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*The auction*

Heres the auction I want to attend droenauction.com I cant remember how I found it but I cant think of a better way to waste time than going to a tractor auction.


----------

